# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه سه ماهه کنکور سراسری

## ah.at

*سلام دوستان .

این مدتیه که این همه تاپیک تکراری که از الان میخام شروع کنم میشه و این که چیکار کنمو اینا زیاد شده تو انجمن ...

و از طرفی هم وقتی میاین اینجا و این سوالو میپرسین بعضی از دوستان لطف میکنن که سرویس شده از انجمن خارجتون میکنن ...

حالا کاری به این حرفا نداریم ...

بحث من اینه :

اولا این که بجای زدن این تاپک میرفتی پا درست خیییلییی بهتر بود تا بیای اینجا این سوالو بپرسی و جوابایی ازقبل مشخصن چین رو بشنوی ...

پارسال که با این کنکور آسان است همراه شدم  دیدم اصلا نتیجه نمیگیرم با دی وی دیاشون کلا همشو گذاشتم کنار .

دوباره از اول فروردین 94 شرو کردم به خوندن .

ینی دوباره از صفر شرو کردمو تو 75 روز رتبم شد 5 هزار ...

شنیدی چی گفتم؟؟؟؟؟

رتبم شد 5000 تازه میتونستم رتبم هم زیر 2000 هم بیاد اما این کنکور آسان است بدبختم کرد که از ریاضی و فیزیکش دوباره مثه یه احمق استفاده کردم چون دیگه منبعی نداشتم و علاوه بر اون منه کور هنوز آثار بدبخت شدنمو ندیده بودم و ریاضیم شد منفی 4 و فیزیکمم شد منفی 3

اگه همون گاج نقرره ای رو میخوندم حد اقل تو هر کدوم 30 درصد میزدم ... تا الان دیگه حدددددددددداقللللل ...داشتم پزشکی پردیس میخوندم اینم درصدام ...


ادبیات :32%

عربی :31%

دینی :56%

زبان :40%

زمین :0%

ریاضی :4%-

زیست :30%

فیزیک :3%-

شیمی :72%

رتبه:5000 منطقه 3


حالا دیگه خود دانی تو 95 روز بینم چیکار میخاید بکنید ...

میخاید بخابید به امید سال بعد که مطمئن باشید بازم همین آشه و همین کاسه یا اینکه بلند شید و مردونه بخونیدو قبول شید یه عمر خودتونو راحت کنید ...
اول از همه تمام پستایی که توی تاپیک برنامه ریزی شما نوشتم رو بخونید .

بهتره اینجوری پیش بری که برنامتو طبق اون چیزی باشه که تو این تاپیک گفتم .

لینک :
برنامه ریزی شما

با این برنامه ای که تو این تاپیک گفتم کارتون خیلی راحت میشه .

نکات اصلی که باید بدونید .

در پایان هر مبحث یه آزمون 50 تستی از خودتون میگیرید با گرفتن زمان .

مهم : نشانه دار کردن فرمول ها ، تست های مهم و نکات برای مرور توی هفته های پایانی فراموش نشه .

خب چیزی حدود 3 ماه مونده .

نکته ی خیلی مهمی که باید بهش دقت کنید اینه که تمام روز تو خونه اید و باید روزی 14 ساعت درس بخونید ...

ولی خب برای این که اذیت نشی 12 ساعت هم بخونید کافیه ... هر چند که بیشتر هم میشه خوند ...

اگه حتی از صفر هم شروع کنید درسا تا حدود 25 خرداد تموم میشن .


فقط دوستان ریاضی :
به جای زیست ریاضی پایه و دیفرانسیل قرار بدن .
به جای ریاضی هم هندسه ، گسسته ، جبر و احتمال قرار بدن ...


حتما ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی رو هر کدوم روزی 40 دقیقه بخونید . مجموعا 80 دقیه . من خودم ساعتای آخر درسم ینی 2 ساعت 
پایانی رو به این دو کتاب بعلاوه زیست اختصاص میدم ؛ که زیست رو جلوتر توضیح میدم که تو اون 40 دقیقه چیکار کنی ...
که مجموعا این سه تا 40 دقیقه میشن 2 ساعت ...
اگه هر شب این دو درس رو بخونید دیگه از این بابت هیچ مشکلی ندارید . پس مشکل دو درستون حل میشه .

به نظر من وسه ادبیات :
8 تا 10 جلسه رو بزارید برا آرایه
بعدش 20 تا 30 جلسه رو بزارید برا قرابت 
ینی دیگه تو اینا مسسسسسسسسسسسلطططططططططط شید ... تمووومشون کنید .... ببندینشون تو این تایم زیادی که در احتیارشون میزارید ...
بعدش یک شب در میان تاریخ ادبیات و زبان فرسی بخونید ... البته همزمان زدن چنتا تست از مباحث گذشته وسه مرور رو فراموش نکنید ...
میمونه لغت و املا ...
خب همزمان که هرشب دارید این مراحل رو طی میکنید یه ربعشم وقت بزارید برا لغت و املا و البته یه کار خیییییییلییییی بهتری هم میشه کرد ... هم وسه لغات ادبیات و هم وسه زبان .... اونم اینه که مابین دروستون لغت بخونید ... مثلا سر ظهری دارید استراحت میکنید یه 10 دقیقه لغت ادبیات یا زبان بخونید ... یا عصری مثلا 10 دقیقه این کارو بکنید یا مثلا 10 دقیقه آخر شب که دیگه میخاید بخابید لغت بخونید ...
اگه این کارو کنید میشه هر روز حد اقل 30 - 40 دقیقه لغت ادبیات و 30 - 40 دقیقه لغت زبان خوند و این میدونید که چقد کمک قرابت معنایی برا ادبیاتتون و لغات و کلوز تست برا زبانتون میکنه ....
بیییییییی نظییییییییییرررررر نتیجه میده ...
من خودم همین کارو میکنم ....

در ضمن هرشب یه متن ریدینگ بعلاوه یه کلوز تست رو حل کن ...
وسه گرامر هم باید بگم که زمان خوندنش اصلا مهم نیس ... اینکه اول بخونی یا موازی بخونی و یا اینکه آخر بخونی هیچ فرقی نداره ...

بعلاوه اینا هر روز 2 ساعتو هم بزارید برا عربی و دین و زندگی ؛ این دو کتاب رو یک روز در میان بخونید .
9 هفته وقت بزار و سه کتاب اختصاصی شیمی ، فیزیک و زیست رو کاملا جع کن . در حالی که مثلا شیمی رو میشه تو یک 
هفته تموم کرد . حتمن حتمن زیست رو روزانه بخونید .البته بعد از این 9 هفته .

نظر شخصی خودم اینه که هرشب از همین امشب کاری که خودم دارم انجام میدم و فوق العاده نتیجه میده رو انجام بدید :
اونم اینه که شبی 40 دقیقه رو بزارید فقط و فقط چند فصل خااااااااااااااااااص از زیست شناسی رو بخونید . با این کار دیگه فوووووووووله فووووووول میشید تو این فصول و تستاش رو رو هوا میزنید .

خودم 4 فصل آخر زیست پیش رو همین کار رو میکنم ؛ دیگه این فصول تو برنامه روزانم نیستن و خارج از برنامه ان . الان این فصول رو فوله فولم . شما میتونید با چند فصل دیگه از زیست این کار رو بکنید . هر فصلی که دوست دارید ؛ مثلا دستگاه گوارش یا گردش مواد یا گیاهی و و و و ... هر فصلی که خودتون دوس دارید . ولی دیگه اون درسا تضمین شدس وستون .

میتونید که بخشهایی از فیزیک رو حذف کنید . ( مثل حرکت شناسی ، دینامیک ، کار و انرژی ، فشار و ویژگی های ماده و اگه خاستید نوسان ، موج ، القا ، القای الکترو مغناظیس ) .

وسه فیزیک :

پیش 2 : 6 تست

نور و هندسی : 3 تست

الکتریسیته ساکن : 2 تست

گرما و قانون گازها : 3 تست

جریان الکتریکی : 3 تست

اینا خودشون میشن 17 تست ...

ینی چیزی حدود 56%

برای شیمی هم به نظر من محلول ها رو بزارید کنار ؛ و اگه بازم وقتتون کمه چون اکثر بچه ها تو اسید و باز میلنگن اینم حذف کنید .

یک ماه اولو زیست بخونید + اون درسای ثابت ( 40 قیقه ادبیات + 40 دقیقه زبان + 40 دقیقه اون فصول انتخابی زیست + 2 ساعت عربی / دینی + 1 ساعت ریاضی ) . ینی زیستو بترکککککووووووووووووووووو وونید . میدونید چقد زمان زیااااااااااااااااااد و بززززررررررررررگیییییییی دارییییییییییییییییییییید  ؟

ریاضی رو هم میگم ... 

اینا جمعا شدن 5 ساعت که اگه از 12 ساعت کم کنیم ؛ 7 ساعت میمونه .

بعدش سه هفته فیزیک بخونید و بترکونیدش .

بعدش هم دو هفته یعنی 14 روز بزارید برا شیمی . 

خب تا اینجا تکلیف 7 کتاب مشخص شد .

ینی اگه از فردا شروع کنید به خوندن تاااااااا 25 خرداد اینا رو تموم میکنید .

میمونه : زمین شناسی و ریاضی که یه اشاره ای بهش کردم .

خب نمیدونم که قصد خوندن زمین شناسی رو دارید یا نه؟؟؟

ولی به هر حال اگه میخاید بخونیدش به نظرم بهتره روزی فقط و فقط چند صفحه از رو منبعی که دارید بخونید ... مثلا من هفت چیز خیلی سبز رو دارم شبی 3 صفحه ازش رو میخونم و اصلا هم وقت گیر نیست ...

میمونه یه درس دیگه خب ما گفتیم که 9 هفته اون سه کتاب ( زیست ، فیزیک ، شیمی ) خونده بشن و ادبیات و زبان هم هرشب 40 دقیقه + زیست و عربی و دینی هم یک شب در میان دوساعت . و گفتیم که بعد از این 9 هفته زیست شناسی باید هر روز خونده بشه . و همچنین در مورد ساعت مطالعه باید بگم که باید چیزی حدود 12 ساعت در روز مطالعه کنید . ولی اگه تونستین این زمان رو به 14 ساعت برسونید .

بعد از این 9 هفته زیست هر روز باید خونده بشه .

الان فقط میمونه یه درس ریاضی .

مطالعه 1 ساعته روزانه ریاضی رو هم به برنامتون اضافه کنید . 
خب وسه 30 درصد زدن 
آنالیز و احتمال : 2 تست
آمار : 2 تست
لگاریتم : 1 تست
ماتریس : 1 تست
حد ، پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست --- یه راااحتی میشه 2 تست ازش رو زد ...
مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 5 تست ---- به راحتی 2 تستشو میشه زد یا دیگه تو بدترین حالت نهاااایتا 1 تستشو میشه زد .
هندسه هم به نظرم میشه یه تستشو که از فصل اول میاد میشه زد .
البته یه خورده هم مثلثات لازمه وسه حدو مشتقو اینا ... نیازی نیس مثلثات مسسسسللللللط باشین همون مبانی اولیشو بعلاوه چنتا فرمولو بدونین کافیه ...
خب اینا شدن 10 الی 11 تا تست ...
که دیگه تو بدترین حالت که دانش آموز بخونه 9 تا شو میزنه که میشه 30 درصد .

خب 2 ساعت برا زبان ، ادبیات و فصول ثابت زیست ، 2 ساعت هم برا عربی / دینی و 1ساعت هم برای ریاضی حالا گذاشتیم کنار که در نهایت میمونه 7 ساعت که این 7 ساعتو میزاریم برای زیست و فیزیک و شیمی توی این 9 هفته .

و باز هم به نظر من بعد از اون 9 هفته که تموم کردین ؛ همچنان ریاضی رو توی جمع دروس مطالعه روزانه ( زیست ، ادبیات ، زبان ، عربی / دینی ) نگه دارید .
اینجوری درسای ادبیات ، عربی ، ریاضی و زبانت توی یه بازه زمانی دو ماهه به راحتی تموم میشن .


تایم اول
تایم دوم
تایم سوم
تایم چهارم
تایم پنجم
تایم ششم
تایم هفتم

ساعت
7 تا 9
9.20تا11.20
1 تا 3
3.20 تا 4.20
4.20تا5.20
5.40تا7.40
8تا10

درس
طبق زمان بندی اون
9هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
طبق زمان بندی اون
9 هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
طبق زمان بندی اون
9 هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
طبق زمان بندی اون 9 هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
ریاضی
عربی / دینی
زبان ، ادبیات ، زیست هر کدوم
40 دقیقه





اینم از برنامه ...
تازه از ساعت 10 به بعد کاملا آزادید ...


یه جمع بندی از برنامه :

من یه جمع بندی بکنم:
اختصاصی ها :
یک ماه هفته زیست
بعد زیست سه هفته فیزیک
بعد فیزیک دو هفته هفته شیمی .
ریاضی رو هم روزی 1 ساعت .

40 دقیقه در روز هم زیست .
زمین شناسی هم اگه خاستی بخونی روزی چند صفحه بخون ...

عمومی ها:
40 دقیقه ادبیات و 40 دقیقه زبان .
2 ساعت عربی / دینی هر روز ...


**جمع بندی 30 روز آخر :**

**7 روز رو بزارید برا اینکه هرررر مبحثی رو میخاید بخونید .. میخاید اولین باره بخونید میخاید تو اون مطلب به تسلط برسی میخاید جاهایی که ضعیف هستین رو بخونید و ...
هر کاری که میخاید بکنید تو این 7 روز فقط تموم کنید ...

بعدش 13 روز هم هر روز یه آزمون سراسری از خودتون بگیرید ...
و بعد از ظهرش هم اون آزمونو تحلیل کنید ....
و میمونه 10 روز آخر که دیگه میشه تورق سریع ...*

----------


## _7challenger6_

سلام ممنون ازتون . من خودم شروع کردم . اما اون حرفهایی رو که به امیر حسین تو تاپیک قبلی به امیر حسین زدم تو این پست میزارم تا بقیه استفاده کنن . حرفم به امیر حسین که پرسیده بود از الان بخونم میشم این بود:
 :Yahoo (4): قرار بود تا کنکور   انجمن نیام اما گفتم بیام به این دوستمون کمکی بکنم. ببین عزیزم نظر خودت   چیه ؟ به نظرت اگر از الان بخونی میشه ؟ اگر جوابت آره ست برنامه بریز  تلاش  کن براش بجنگ بهش برس. ببین من که نمیدونم وضعیتت چطوریه . پس  نمیتونم بگم  چی کار کنی . اینایی که بهت میگن فلان کن بسان کن خودشون یه  نسخه واسه  خودشون بپیچن . ببین تا حالا شده یه درسی رو نخونده باشی شب  امتحان بخونی  نتیجه بگیری . این فرصت باقی مانده شب امتحان کنکوره . اگر  خوب ازش استفاده  کنی شب امتحانی نتیجه میگیری . ببین اولو آخره همه ی کتاب  های بازار یکیه.  حالا بعضیاشون بهترن بعضیاشون ازاونا یه کمی پایین ترن .  من خودم پارسال  عربی رو دستو پا شکسته با آبی فلمچی کار کردم تو کنکور 40  زدم .بر اساس  شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر . یه مقلد نباش .من پارسال زبان کل  لغات و قواعد رو  تو کنکور درست زدم . امسال میدونم لغات و قواعد رو میتونم  تو یه نصف روز جم  کنم .الان بیشتر رو کلوز ومتن کار میکنم . هر کتابی رو  که به نطر خودت  خوبه بگیر مردونه کار کن . منتظر تایید من نباش که اگه از  الان شروع کنی  میشه یا نه ؟ چون نمیدونم .یه جمله دارم که میگه : اون که  به حرف دیگران زندگی میکنه همون بهتر که زندگی نکنه.  همه بعد از کنکور  حسرت این رو میخورن که 100 % خودشونو نشون ندادن .  بهترین تلاشتو بکن شد  شد نشد به درک . حداقلش حسرت نمیخوری که چرا تلاشت رو  نکردی . انسان اشرف  مخلوقاته . این روشنایی درون ماست که مارو میترسونه نه تاریکیه درون ما .  حتما این جمله ی کلیشه ای رو شنیدی: اگر بقیه تونستن تو هم میتونی .بزار  بهت بگم اگر بقیه تونستن تو هم با روش متفاوت از دیگران میتونی . ما همه  منحصر به فردیم .چون با هم فرق داریم . هوشمون وخانوادمون وپایه ی تحصلیمون  و حتی نور محل مطالعمون با هم فرق داره .پس خودت باش و100 % رو نشون بده .  ببین مهم نیست به اون چیزی که میخوای بهش میرسی یانه .مهم اون اراده ای  هست که از خودت نشون میدی .مهم اون شخصیتیه که از خودت میسازی . این جمله  رو نه فقط به تو بلکه به همه مگم :یا به اندازه ی تلاشتون آرزو کنید یا به  اندازه ی آرزوتون تلاش. :Yahoo (4): 
راستی گفتی کنکور آسان است گفتم این روبگم خالی از لطف نیست . بچه ها وقتی میگن کنکور آسان است مثله جکه .مثله اینه که بهت بگن گاو حیوان مودبیست  :Yahoo (15): . اما من بهتون میگم بچه ها کنکور سخت نیست منتها اگر تلاش نکنید خیلیم سخته .

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دانش بنیان


سلام ممنون ازتون . من خودم شروع کردم . اما اون حرفهایی رو که به امیر حسین تو تاپیک قبلی به امیر حسین زدم تو این پست میزارم تا بقیه استفاده کنن . حرفم به امیر حسین که پرسیده بود از الان بخونم میشم این بود:
قرار بود تا کنکور   انجمن نیام اما گفتم بیام به این دوستمون کمکی بکنم. ببین عزیزم نظر خودت   چیه ؟ به نظرت اگر از الان بخونی میشه ؟ اگر جوابت آره ست برنامه بریز  تلاش  کن براش بجنگ بهش برس. ببین من که نمیدونم وضعیتت چطوریه . پس  نمیتونم بگم  چی کار کنی . اینایی که بهت میگن فلان کن بسان کن خودشون یه  نسخه واسه  خودشون بپیچن . ببین تا حالا شده یه درسی رو نخونده باشی شب  امتحان بخونی  نتیجه بگیری . این فرصت باقی مانده شب امتحان کنکوره . اگر  خوب ازش استفاده  کنی شب امتحانی نتیجه میگیری . ببین اولو آخره همه ی کتاب  های بازار یکیه.  حالا بعضیاشون بهترن بعضیاشون ازاونا یه کمی پایین ترن .  من خودم پارسال  عربی رو دستو پا شکسته با آبی فلمچی کار کردم تو کنکور 40  زدم .بر اساس  شرایط خودت تصمیم بگیر . یه مقلد نباش .من پارسال زبان کل  لغات و قواعد رو  تو کنکور درست زدم . امسال میدونم لغات و قواعد رو میتونم  تو یه نصف روز جم  کنم .الان بیشتر رو کلوز ومتن کار میکنم . هر کتابی رو  که به نطر خودت  خوبه بگیر مردونه کار کن . منتظر تایید من نباش که اگه از  الان شروع کنی  میشه یا نه ؟ چون نمیدونم .یه جمله دارم که میگه : اون که  به حرف دیگران زندگی میکنه همون بهتر که زندگی نکنه.  همه بعد از کنکور  حسرت این رو میخورن که 100 % خودشونو نشون ندادن .  بهترین تلاشتو بکن شد  شد نشد به درک . حداقلش حسرت نمیخوری که چرا تلاشت رو  نکردی . انسان اشرف  مخلوقاته . این روشنایی درون ماست که مارو میترسونه نه تاریکیه درون ما .  حتما این جمله ی کلیشه ای رو شنیدی: اگر بقیه تونستن تو هم میتونی .بزار  بهت بگم اگر بقیه تونستن تو هم با روش متفاوت از دیگران میتونی . ما همه  منحصر به فردیم .چون با هم فرق داریم . هوشمون وخانوادمون وپایه ی تحصلیمون  و حتی نور محل مطالعمون با هم فرق داره .پس خودت باش و100 % رو نشون بده .  ببین مهم نیست به اون چیزی که میخوای بهش میرسی یانه .مهم اون اراده ای  هست که از خودت نشون میدی .مهم اون شخصیتیه که از خودت میسازی . این جمله  رو نه فقط به تو بلکه به همه مگم :یا به اندازه ی تلاشتون آرزو کنید یا به  اندازه ی آرزوتون تلاش.
راستی گفتی کنکور آسان است گفتم این روبگم خالی از لطف نیست . بچه ها وقتی میگن کنکور آسان است مثله جکه .مثله اینه که بهت بگن گاو حیوان مودبیست . اما من بهتون میگم بچه ها کنکور سخت نیست منتها اگر تلاش نکنید خیلیم سخته .



داداش امیرحسین که خود منم کههههه خخخخخ*

----------


## _7challenger6_

> *
> 
> 
> داداش امیرحسین که خود منم کههههه خخخخخ*


اون نام کاربریش این بود : amirho3in

----------


## laleh74

درصداتو دیدم امیدوار شدم.مخصوصا این که ریاضی و فیزیک منفی بود :Yahoo (21): 
همچین رتبه ای میخوام حداقل-_-

فقط یه چیز ذهنمو مشغول کرده و اون درصدای منفی بود.سهمیه فقط مناطق بود یا چیز دیگه هم داشتی؟

----------


## afshar

برای دانش آموزان متوسط و ضعیفی که تمایل دارند مطالعه نخوانده ها و قسمت  های کم تسلط را بیشتر از بقیه کنکوری ها داشته باشند اجازه میده تا هم جمع  بندی کنند و هم مطالعه داشته باشند

چطوری میشه هم تا روزهای نزدیک به کنکور هم خواند و هم جمع بندی کرد ؟!!

درفاصله 3 ماهه تا کنکور بهترین کار برای جمع بندی خوانده ها و رسیدن به کم تسلط ها و نخوانده ها چیه ؟!

""جمع بنــدی شنــــاور""

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

این امیر حسین کارش خیلی درسته دوستان منظورم همون ah.at  :Yahoo (76): 
بنده خدا ساعت 3 پاشوده اومده پست گذاشته برای کسایی که صفرن :Yahoo (1): 
اجرش تو کنکور با خدا :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## maryam2015

خیلی خوب بود یهنی میام اینجا پر از انرژی مثبت میشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اکثر مطلق داوطلبای کنکور ریاضی رو یا نمیزنن یا در حد 10-20 و اینا میزنن کسی که بتونه ریاضی رو بالای 50 بزنه (چیزی حدود 15 سوال از 30 ) سوال که اونم با وجود هندسه و امار و بعضی فصل های اسون امکان پذیره میتونه به راحتی بره بالا

----------


## mahsa92

فكر ميكنم اگه رو يه كاغذ پارتيشن بندي كني خيلي بهتر منظورتو رسوندي

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


درصداتو دیدم امیدوار شدم.مخصوصا این که ریاضی و فیزیک منفی بود
همچین رتبه ای میخوام حداقل-_-

فقط یه چیز ذهنمو مشغول کرده و اون درصدای منفی بود.سهمیه فقط مناطق بود یا چیز دیگه هم داشتی؟



سلام لاله خانوم ...
مثله این که کامل نخوندید تاپیک رو ...
ببینید من وسه کنکور 94 هم از همون تابستون 93 شروع کردم به خوندن ولی کنکور آسان است سرم کلاه گذاشت ...
به خاطر همین دم عیدی دیگه تصمیم گرفتم از هیییچ کدوم از دی وی دیاشون استفاده نکنم ...
اما چون هنوز جو تبلیغاتی سنگین بود منم مثه یه احمق باز رفتم سراغ دی وی دیای ریاضی و فیزیکشون ... خدا رو شکر که از بقیشون استفاده نکردم دو باره ... البته به جز ریاضی و فیزیکشون ...
خب اگه منم مثلا وسه فیزیک از گاج نقره ای استفاده میکردم و وسه ریاضی هم میرفتم خیلی سبز میگرفتم همون موقع ...
آیا بخ نظرتون نمیتونستم که ریاضی و فیزیکمو حداقل 30 بزنم ...
خب اینجوری رتبم زیر 3000 و حتی زیر 2000 هم میومدو من الا داشتم پزشکی میخوندم ...
فقط اشتباهم انتخاب منابعم بود همین ....
پس اگه منابعتون خوبن دیگه جای نگرانی نیست ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa92


فكر ميكنم اگه رو يه كاغذ پارتيشن بندي كني خيلي بهتر منظورتو رسوندي



سلاااام به خانوم دکتر انجمن  ...
خوب هستین؟؟؟

خب آخرش یه جمع بندی از برنامه کرده بودم ...

بفرمایید :

یه جمع بندی از برنامه :

من یه جمع بندی بکنم:
اختصاصی ها :
یک ماه هفته زیست
بعد زیست سه هفته فیزیک
بعد فیزیک دو هفته هفته شیمی .
ریاضی رو هم روزی 1 ساعت .

40 دقیقه در روز هم زیست .
زمین شناسی هم اگه خاستی بخونی روزی چند صفحه بخون ...

عمومی ها:
40 دقیقه ادبیات و 40 دقیقه زبان .
2 ساعت عربی / دینی هر روز ...

بقیش همش دیگه میشد توضیحات که بچه ها چیا رو بخونن ، چجوری بخونن و ...
در کل روش خوندن بود ...

راستی خب جدول هم رسم کردم ...





تایم اول
تایم دوم
تایم سوم
تایم چهارم
تایم پنجم
تایم ششم
تایم هفتم

ساعت
7 تا 9
9.20تا11.20
1 تا 3
3.20 تا 4.20
4.20تا5.20
5.40تا7.40
8تا10

درس
طبق زمان بندی اون
9هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
طبق زمان بندی اون
9 هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
طبق زمان بندی اون
9 هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
طبق زمان بندی اون 9 هفته ( فیزیک ، شیمی
و یا زیست )
ریاضی
عربی / دینی
زبان ، ادبیات ، زیست هر کدوم
40 دقیقه






اینم از برنامه ...
تازه از ساعت 10 به بعد کاملا آزادید ...
*

----------


## shahravan

*سلام علیکم . 
جناب ah.at !
شما شیمی رو خیلی عالی زده ای . میشه بگید از چه منبعی خوندید و برنامتون دقیقا چی بود ؟*
در ضمن با برنامه ی شما تا حدی مخالفم ؛ چون کسی که تا حالا هیچی نخونده ، نمی تونه 12 ساعت روزانه درس بخونه (بجز چند نفر انگشت شمار) 
اگه منابعش خوب باشه ، با صرف کمترین زمان بهترین نتیجه رو میگیره .
اما برنامه ی من :
*ادبیات:*
املاء و لغت: کتاب ادبیات در 10 روز که تو نت هست ، نزدیک به هزار لغت ادبیات رو در 15 صفحه آورده که باید تو 8 برگ آچاری پرینت پشت رو بگیری و هر روز حدود یه ربع بخونی ، یه مداد هم دستت باشه لغاتی که بلد نبودی علامت بزنی ، در جلسات بعدی هم ابتدا مرور کنی ...
آرایه : کتاب ادبیات جامع مهروماه در پایان قسمت آموزش آرایه ، آرایه ها رو تو یه صفحه جمع بندی کرده که واقعا کامله ، در کنارش از جزوه ی جمع بندی آرایه ی کانون که تو سایتش هست ، استفاده کنید . خیالتون از 2-3 تست آرایه راحت باشه .
تاریخ ادبیات: جزوه ی جمع بندی کانون کافیه 
قرابت : جزوه ی جمع بندی کانون
زبان فارسی: درسنامه های نشر الگو + چند تا تست نمونه 
در نهایت زدن آزمون های جامع کنکورهای قبل از 91 و آزمایشی های اخیر
بقیه رو تو یه تاپیکی گفتم

----------


## Bano.m

کاش دوستان ریاضی هم فعال بودن  :Y (744):

----------


## Delgir

> *
> 
> 
> سلام لاله خانوم ...
> مثله این که کامل نخوندید تاپیک رو ...
> ببینید من وسه کنکور 94 هم از همون تابستون 93 شروع کردم به خوندن ولی کنکور آسان است سرم کلاه گذاشت ...
> به خاطر همین دم عیدی دیگه تصمیم گرفتم از هیییچ کدوم از دی وی دیاشون استفاده نکنم ...
> اما چون هنوز جو تبلیغاتی سنگین بود منم مثه یه احمق باز رفتم سراغ دی وی دیای ریاضی و فیزیکشون ... خدا رو شکر که از بقیشون استفاده نکردم دو باره ... البته به جز ریاضی و فیزیکشون ...
> خب اگه منم مثلا وسه فیزیک از گاج نقره ای استفاده میکردم و وسه ریاضی هم میرفتم خیلی سبز میگرفتم همون موقع ...
> ...


داداش فکرکنم ایشون پرسیدن که سهمیه, چیزی میزی دارین که این رتبه روآوردین. :Yahoo (35): 
رفع اسپم: واقعابرنامه ی عالی ای است.وچه برنامه ای بهتر از این برنامه که توسط یک دوست ماهرنوشته شده.

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bano.m


کاش دوستان ریاضی هم فعال بودن 



آبجی خب من وسه ریاضی هم نوشتم هااااا ..

همون اولشو هم بخونید نوشتم که به جای درس زیست بزارید دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه

 به جای درس ریاضی ما بزارید هندسه ، گسسته و جبر و احتمال ...


دوستان لطفا تاپیک رو با دقتتت بخونید ...
بعد اگه سوالی پیش اومد در خدمتم ...*

----------


## shahravan

*سلام علیکم . 
جناب ah.at !
شما شیمی رو خیلی عالی زده ای . میشه لطفا بگید از چه منبعی خوندید و برنامتون دقیقا چی بود ؟ با تشکر*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahravan


سلام علیکم . 
جناب ah.at !
شما شیمی رو خیلی عالی زده ای . میشه بگید از چه منبعی خوندید و برنامتون دقیقا چی بود ؟
در ضمن با برنامه ی شما تا حدی مخالفم ؛ چون کسی که تا حالا هیچی نخونده ، نمی تونه 12 ساعت روزانه درس بخونه (بجز چند نفر انگشت شمار) 
اگه منابعش خوب باشه ، با صرف کمترین زمان بهترین نتیجه رو میگیره .
اما برنامه ی من :
ادبیات:
املاء و لغت: کتاب ادبیات در 10 روز که تو نت هست ، نزدیک به هزار لغت ادبیات رو در 15 صفحه آورده که باید تو 8 برگ آچاری پرینت پشت رو بگیری و هر روز حدود یه ربع بخونی ، یه مداد هم دستت باشه لغاتی که بلد نبودی علامت بزنی ، در جلسات بعدی هم ابتدا مرور کنی ...
آرایه : کتاب ادبیات جامع مهروماه در پایان قسمت آموزش آرایه ، آرایه ها رو تو یه صفحه جمع بندی کرده که واقعا کامله ، در کنارش از جزوه ی جمع بندی آرایه ی کانون که تو سایتش هست ، استفاده کنید . خیالتون از 2-3 تست آرایه راحت باشه .
تاریخ ادبیات: جزوه ی جمع بندی کانون کافیه 
قرابت : جزوه ی جمع بندی کانون
زبان فارسی: درسنامه های نشر الگو + چند تا تست نمونه 
در نهایت زدن آزمون های جامع کنکورهای قبل از 91 و آزمایشی های اخیر
بقیه رو تو یه تاپیکی گفتم







 نوشته اصلی توسط shahravan


سلام علیکم . 
جناب ah.at !
شما شیمی رو خیلی عالی زده ای . میشه لطفا بگید از چه منبعی خوندید و برنامتون دقیقا چی بود ؟ با تشکر



سلام داداش ... والا فقط درسنامه های مبتکرانو خوندم ...
چیز دیگه ای نخوندم ... البته تستاشو نزدم ...
تستای سنجش با گزینه 2 رو زدم ...
*

----------


## Bano.m

> *
> 
> 
> آبجی خب من وسه ریاضی هم نوشتم هااااا ..
> 
> همون اولشو هم بخونید نوشتم که به جای درس زیست بزارید دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه
> 
>  به جای درس* *ریاضی* *ما بزارید* *هندسه ، گسسته و جبر و احتمال ...
> **دوستان لطفا تاپیک رو با دقتتت بخونید ...
> بعد اگه سوالی پیش اومد در خدمتم ...*


سلام...
اره اولشو خوندم.... اما زیاد منطقی نیستا... :Yahoo (35): 
بلی درسته اخراشو نخوندم...طولانی شد   :Yahoo (94):

----------


## shahravan

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام داداش ... والا فقط درسنامه های مبتکرانو خوندم ...
> چیز دیگه ای نخوندم ... البته تستاشو نزدم ...
> تستای سنجش با گزینه 2 رو زدم ...
> *


*
روزی چند ساعت شیمی می خوندی ؟ تست های جامع سنجش و گزینه دو منظورتون هست ؟ به نظرت دلیل اصلی نتیجه گرفتنت تو درس شیمی چیه ؟ خلاصه نویسی هم کردی ؟ لطفا کامل توضیح بدهید*

----------


## laleh74

> *
> 
> 
> سلام لاله خانوم ...
> مثله این که کامل نخوندید تاپیک رو ...
> ببینید من وسه کنکور 94 هم از همون تابستون 93 شروع کردم به خوندن ولی کنکور آسان است سرم کلاه گذاشت ...
> به خاطر همین دم عیدی دیگه تصمیم گرفتم از هیییچ کدوم از دی وی دیاشون استفاده نکنم ...
> اما چون هنوز جو تبلیغاتی سنگین بود منم مثه یه احمق باز رفتم سراغ دی وی دیای ریاضی و فیزیکشون ... خدا رو شکر که از بقیشون استفاده نکردم دو باره ... البته به جز ریاضی و فیزیکشون ...
> خب اگه منم مثلا وسه فیزیک از گاج نقره ای استفاده میکردم و وسه ریاضی هم میرفتم خیلی سبز میگرفتم همون موقع ...
> ...


من پستو کامل خوندم و متوجه شدم..فکر میکردم واسه رتبه ی 5000 تو این منطقه باید درصدا بالاتر باشه 
یا مثلا همشون تو همون حدود 30-20 باشه..اما وقتی درصدا رو دیدم یه کم امیدوار شدم.البته شیمی رو بالا زدین!

و اگه فیزیک و ریاضی هم خوب میزدین طبیعتا رتبه بهتر میشد..بهرحال مچکرم^_^

و اون سوالمو ج ندادینا..سهمیه که نداشتین؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


من پستو کامل خوندم و متوجه شدم..فکر میکردم واسه رتبه ی 5000 تو این منطقه باید درصدا بالاتر باشه 
یا مثلا همشون تو همون حدود 30-20 باشه..اما وقتی درصدا رو دیدم یه کم امیدوار شدم.البته شیمی رو بالا زدین!

و اگه فیزیک و ریاضی هم خوب میزدین طبیعتا رتبه بهتر میشد..بهرحال مچکرم^_^

و اون سوالمو ج ندادینا..سهمیه که نداشتین؟



خاهش میکنم قابلتونو نداشت ...
خب پارسال زیست و شیمی چون به شدت سخت بود و منم به نسبت بقیه دوستان درصدای بهتری آوردم رتبم اینجوری شد ...

نه بابا سهمیم کجا بود ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahravan



روزی چند ساعت شیمی می خوندی ؟ تست های جامع سنجش و گزینه دو منظورتون هست ؟ به نظرت دلیل اصلی نتیجه گرفتنت تو درس شیمی چیه ؟ خلاصه نویسی هم کردی ؟ لطفا کامل توضیح بدهید 



الان که دیگه برنامه من به دردت نمیخوره ...
اینو بدون تو 7 ساعت روزانه خیلی کارا میشه کرد و زمان خیلی زیادی داری وسش ...
نه همه آزموناشون ...
هیچی ... فقط اینکه خوب خوندمش ...
خوووووووووووووووووب هم حفظشون کردم ...
خلاصه نویسی نه ... اما جملاتی که وسم مهم بودن ، توشون ابهام داشتم ، یادم میرفتن ، حفظی بودن ، خیلی پیچیده بودن و ... رو توی یه دفتر مینوشتم ...*

----------


## Behnam10

*اقا این برنامه عالیه . البته با یه کوچولو تغییرات مطابق برنامه ی من هم هست . بچه هایی که واقعا تا الان بی برنامه بودن میتونند راحت مباحث رو جمع کنند .
فقط من یه سوال که از اول عید برام پیش اومده اینه که نه فقط برای جمع بندی بلکه اشنایی با تمام تیپ سوالات کنکور و یادگیریشون ، تست از روی چی بزنم؟
مثلا برای شیمی واقعا حوصله ی زدن تست های گاج رو که شابد بالغ بر 200-300 تست از هر فصل داره رو ندارم . برای همین تقربیا 4-5 روزی هست که سوالات 10 سال کنکور شیمی 2 رو دانلود کردم و دارم میزنم . خیلی عالی شده .
حالا برای دروس دیگه مثل فیزیک یا ریاضی حتی عمومی رو   هم بنظرتون همین کارو کنم؟ کسی هم اگر  از این جور سوالات و جزوات رو داره بیزحمت قرار بده .
*

----------


## -Morteza-

> *اقا این برنامه عالیه . البته با یه کوچولو تغییرات مطابق برنامه ی من هم هست . بچه هایی که واقعا تا الان بی برنامه بودن میتونند راحت مباحث رو جمع کنند .
> فقط من یه سوال که از اول عید برام پیش اومده اینه که نه فقط برای جمع بندی بلکه اشنایی با تمام تیپ سوالات کنکور و یادگیریشون ، تست از روی چی بزنم؟
> مثلا برای شیمی واقعا حوصله ی زدن تست های گاج رو که شابد بالغ بر 200-300 تست از هر فصل داره رو ندارم . برای همین تقربیا 4-5 روزی هست که سوالات 10 سال کنکور شیمی 2 رو دانلود کردم و دارم میزنم . خیلی عالی شده .
> حالا برای دروس دیگه مثل فیزیک یا ریاضی حتی عمومی رو   هم بنظرتون همین کارو کنم؟ کسی هم اگر  از این جور سوالات و جزوات رو داره بیزحمت قرار بده .
> *


سلام برای شیمی 2 این تست ها فک کنم خوب باشه
تیپ بندی هر فصل رو داره 
و سوالات کنکور رو بر اساس تیپ بندی گذاشته!!
94هم توش هست

تماشا جزوه شیمی محمد رضا آقاجانی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94)| آلاء

اینم برای استوکیومتری

http://sanatisharif.ir/Sanati-Sharif-Pamphlet/10/19/484

----------


## Amin97

دوست عزیز من دقیقا نفهمیدم واسه ی درسای اختصاصی منظورتون چیه ؟ یعنی مٍلا اول زیست و 2 هفته تموم کنیم بعد مثلا دو هفته ی بعد شیمی و ...... !!

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


اقا این برنامه عالیه . البته با یه کوچولو تغییرات مطابق برنامه ی من هم هست . بچه هایی که واقعا تا الان بی برنامه بودن میتونند راحت مباحث رو جمع کنند .
فقط من یه سوال که از اول عید برام پیش اومده اینه که نه فقط برای جمع بندی بلکه اشنایی با تمام تیپ سوالات کنکور و یادگیریشون ، تست از روی چی بزنم؟
مثلا برای شیمی واقعا حوصله ی زدن تست های گاج رو که شابد بالغ بر 200-300 تست از هر فصل داره رو ندارم . برای همین تقربیا 4-5 روزی هست که سوالات 10 سال کنکور شیمی 2 رو دانلود کردم و دارم میزنم . خیلی عالی شده .
حالا برای دروس دیگه مثل فیزیک یا ریاضی حتی عمومی رو   هم بنظرتون همین کارو کنم؟ کسی هم اگر  از این جور سوالات و جزوات رو داره بیزحمت قرار بده .




وسه فیزیک هم این کارو بکن بغلاوه حل کردن تستای سنجش ...
خودم قبلا هم گذاشتم :

لینک:
دانلود مجموعه تست های فیزیک ویژه ی جمع بندی ایام نوروز

دانلود بهترین، مناسب ترین و استاندارد ترین بانک تست فیزیک ؛ برای کنکور 95

وسه ریاضی هم مثه فیزیک ...

ولی عمومی به نظر من هیییچ فرقی نداره ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin97


دوست عزیز من دقیقا نفهمیدم واسه ی درسای اختصاصی منظورتون چیه ؟ یعنی مٍلا اول زیست و 2 هفته تموم کنیم بعد مثلا دو هفته ی بعد شیمی و ...... !!



ببین گفتم یک ماه اول رو زیست بخون ...

این یک ماه که تموم شد بعد به مدت سه هفته فیزیک بخون ...

بعدش که سه هفته فیزیک هم تموم شد ...

دو هفته هم شیمی بخون ...*

----------


## Nima1220

داداش مرسی بخاطر این پستت عالی بود عالی

من یه سوال دارم... اگه زیست بشینم مثلا فصلای 4.5.6.7.8 دوم و 1.2.3.4.11 سوم و فصلای 3.4.9.10.11 رو از کتابی مث الگو بشینم یبار تستاشو بزنم و نکاتشو تو کتابم بنویستم و تا روز کنکور چند بار مرور کنم میتونم 30 بزنم بنظرت؟؟؟ شما پارسال همه ی مباحث زیست رو خوبِ خوب میخوندین از همون اول؟

----------


## Amin97

به نظر من اگه همین برنامه سمارو دوستان پیاده کنن عالبه فقط یه نکته اونم اینکه اگه مثلا سه روز اول هفترو اختصاص بدن به زییت و چهار روز بقیه رو فیزیک و شیمی رو با هم بخونن اینجور خیلی بهتره تا اینکه فقط یه ماهو زییت بخونن !!

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nima1220


داداش مرسی بخاطر این پستت عالی بود عالی

من یه سوال دارم... اگه زیست بشینم مثلا فصلای 4.5.6.7.8 دوم و 1.2.3.4.11 سوم و فصلای 3.4.9.10.11 رو از کتابی مث الگو بشینم یبار تستاشو بزنم و نکاتشو تو کتابم بنویستم و تا روز کنکور چند بار مرور کنم میتونم 30 بزنم بنظرت؟؟؟ شما پارسال همه ی مباحث زیست رو خوبِ خوب میخوندین از همون اول؟



خب داداش من تو باید فصل 3 دوم رو هم حتمن بخونی ...
فصل 1 و 2 و 8 پیش رو هم باید بخونی نه فصل 3 و 4 پیش رو ....

اینجوری بیشتر هم میتونی بزنی ..
والا من همشو خوندم جز ژنتیک مندلی ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin97


به نظر من اگه همین برنامه سمارو دوستان پیاده کنن عالبه فقط یه نکته اونم اینکه اگه مثلا سه روز اول هفترو اختصاص بدن به زییت و چهار روز بقیه رو فیزیک و شیمی رو با هم بخونن اینجور خیلی بهتره تا اینکه فقط یه ماهو زییت بخونن !!




این پیشنهاد خانم @Bengisu بود ...

یه پیشنهاد عااااااالیه

من توصیه میکنم همینجوری برید ...

که از اون 7 ساعت 5 ساعتشو هر روز زیست بخونن ...
2 ساعت دیگه میمونه که از این 2 ساعت یک روز در میان فیزیک و شیمی بخونید ...*

----------


## drsetareh1373

من برای شیمی 2کتاب الگو،شیمی 3و پیش خ سبز دارم،حالا بنظرتون من تمام نکات این کتابا رو بخونم یا بشینم کتابای فیل مبتکران بخونم بعد تست های کنکور و فارو بزنم؟؟ آقا امیر حسین شما تستای آزمون های سنجش رو میزدید؟؟؟ درصد شیمی تون عالیه چون پارسال خ سخت بوده نشون ميده شما بسیار مفهومی خوندید

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط drsetareh1373


من برای شیمی 2کتاب الگو،شیمی 3و پیش خ سبز دارم،حالا بنظرتون من تمام نکات این کتابا رو بخونم یا بشینم کتابای فیل مبتکران بخونم بعد تست های کنکور و فارو بزنم؟؟ آقا امیر حسین شما تستای آزمون های سنجش رو میزدید؟؟؟ درصد شیمی تون عالیه چون پارسال خ سخت بوده نشون ميده شما بسیار مفهومی خوندید



سلام ...
بهترین منابع رو دارین ...
دست بهشون نزنید ...
فار رو هم لازم نیست بگیرید ...
بله هم سنجش و هم گزینه دو رو حل میکردم ...
تمااام ابهاماتی رو هم که داشتم تمااامااا عین همون جمله رو  مینوشتم تو دفتر شیمیم ... هر فصل هم جدا ...*

----------


## ata.beheshti

از الان خلاصه نویسی بکنم بهتره یا اینکه فقط هایلایت کنم و بعدا مرور کنم؟

----------


## drsetareh1373

> *
> 
> 
> سلام ...
> بهترین منابع رو دارین ...
> دست بهشون نزنید ...
> فار رو هم لازم نیست بگیرید ...
> بله هم سنجش و هم گزینه دو رو حل میکردم ...
> تمااام ابهاماتی رو هم که داشتم تمااامااا عین همون جمله رو  مینوشتم تو دفتر شیمیم ... هر فصل هم جدا ...*


فقط میخاستم بدونم با منابع کم حجم هم میشه ب درصد خوبی رسید،راستی داداش من شیمی رو هم شبی 40دقیقه گذاشتم خارج برنامم

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط drsetareh1373


فقط میخاستم بدونم با منابع کم حجم هم میشه ب درصد خوبی رسید،راستی داداش من شیمی رو هم شبی 40دقیقه گذاشتم خارج برنامم



نه اونا خب اسمشون روشونه وسه جمع بندی هستن دیگه ...
خیلی از بچه ها اینجوری خودشونو گول میزنن در حالی که اینجوری نیس ...
اون رو هم که گذاشتید خییلیی عالیه ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata1001


از الان خلاصه نویسی بکنم بهتره یا اینکه فقط هایلایت کنم و بعدا مرور کنم؟



هیلایت کنی بهتره ...
چون خلاصه نویسی وقت میبره ...*

----------


## drsetareh1373

یه سوال دیگه،،،من کتاب ادبیات موضوعی گاج نقره ای دارم،جلد پاسخ نامه ش بحث لغات و تاریخ و املا رو میخام فقط از پاسخ نامه همین بخونم،بنظرم کامله بازم نظر دوستان با تجربه برام مهمه

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط drsetareh1373


یه سوال دیگه،،،من کتاب ادبیات موضوعی گاج نقره ای دارم،جلد پاسخ نامه ش بحث لغات و تاریخ و املا رو میخام فقط از پاسخ نامه همین بخونم،بنظرم کامله بازم نظر دوستان با تجربه برام مهمه



شرمنده خودم ندارمش وگرنه حتمن کمک میکردم ...
 @8MIT8
 @kahkoo
 @reza1375
 @Saeed735 @10ian @dr.a.f

*

----------


## drsetareh1373

> *
> 
> 
> شرمنده خودم ندارمش وگرنه حتمن کمک میکردم ...
>  @8MIT8
>  @kahkoo
>  @reza1375
>  @Saeed735 @10ian @dr.a.f
> 
> *


دشمنتون شرمنده. مرسی

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at






این پیشنهاد خانم @Bengisu بود ...

یه پیشنهاد عااااااالیه

من توصیه میکنم همینجوری برید ...

که از اون 7 ساعت 5 ساعتشو هر روز زیست بخونن ...
2 ساعت دیگه میمونه که از این 2 ساعت یک رز در میان فیزیک و شیمی بخونید ...


خب این ک میشه همون برنامه باز ک باید مشخص کنی تو اون دوساعت ریاضی فیزیک چقد و چ مبحثی بخونی واگه نرسی یا نشه اون دوساعت بخونی خودش ی درد سر
برنامه خودتون ی خوبی ک داره این ک مثلا شما تو ی ماه ک زیست خوندنی و جمعش کردی دیگه خیالت کامل از ی درس راحت و در ضمن تو اون ی ماه ب راحتی میشه مرور کرد از هر جا ک خواستیم
بعد این ک ی ماه تموم شدم باید روزی ی ساعت برای مرور زیست اختصاص بدیم ک تکرار باشه و یادمون نره جمعه هام آزمون بگیریم*

----------


## zahra.2015

*بازم سوال دارم ببخشید دیگه
جزوه ای چیزی هست ک سوالات گزینه 2 و سنجش از سال84ب عد یا90 ب بعد داشته باشه البته جدا جدا
مثلا ادبیات سنجش همه این سالا جدا یا گزینه 2اینجوری برای هر درس؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.2015


بازم سوال دارم ببخشید دیگه
جزوه ای چیزی هست ک سوالات گزینه 2 و سنجش از سال84ب عد یا90 ب بعد داشته باشه البته جدا جدا
مثلا ادبیات سنجش همه این سالا جدا یا گزینه 2اینجوری برای هر درس؟



میگردم اگه بود بهتون میدم ...
اون جزوه کرامت رو هم میخاید؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Amiiin

بچه ها این برنامه ۹۰ روزه ونوس واقعیه ؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## EXCELSIOR

> *
> 
> 
> شرمنده خودم ندارمش وگرنه حتمن کمک میکردم ...
>  @8MIT8
>  @kahkoo
>  @reza1375
>  @Saeed735 @10ian @dr.a.f
> 
> *






> دشمنتون شرمنده. مرسی



*ببین از لحاظ کامل بودن که دیدمش به نظر من کامله...اگه اینا رو تسلط داشته باشی واس کنکور کافیه ...*

اما باید دور مرور هات رو زیاد کنی مثلا تا کنکور چند بار کل لغت-املا-تاریخ گاج نقره ای رو بخونی...چون خیلی فراره

++

*مهم خودتی*...ک عایا واژگان و املا و تاریخ رو فقط با گاج نقره ای خوب یاد میگیری یا ن؟؟؟...*چقد تو ذهنت میمونه؟؟+وقتی با گاج میخونی*

اما واس تست حتمن همه سراسری سنجشایی ک خیلی هوشمندانه تو گاج نقره ای اومده رو بزن...*خیلی خوب تیپ بندی کرده.*

اما من خودم برا مطالعه با لغت املای جلد دوم اون راحت نیستم(هر چند کامله)...من کتابای لقمه مهر و ماه رو برا لغت و املا میخوندم...با اون راحت ترم...بویژه جمله هایی ک از متن کتاب برا واژه ها آورده باعث میشه لغات بهتر تو ذهن بمونه...

+سعی کن در کنار تاریخ ادبیات گاج نقره ای از تصاویر تاریخ ادبیات(کتاب شاهین زاد یا هم کتاب عبدلمحمدی...فقط صرفا برا کاریکاتوراشون میگماااا)
استفاده کنی تا خوب تو ذهنت بشینه...

البته *خود امیر حسین هم ی تاپیک داره برا کاریکاتورای تاریخ ادبیات*

----------


## drsetareh1373

> *ببین از لحاظ کامل بودن که دیدمش به نظر من کامله...اگه اینا رو تسلط داشته باشی واس کنکور کافیه ...*
> 
> اما باید دور مرور هات رو زیاد کنی مثلا تا کنکور چند بار کل لغت-املا-تاریخ گاج نقره ای رو بخونی...چون خیلی فراره
> 
> ++
> 
> *مهم خودتی*...ک عایا واژگان و املا و تاریخ رو فقط با گاج نقره ای خوب یاد میگیری یا ن؟؟؟...*چقد تو ذهنت میمونه؟؟+وقتی با گاج میخونی*
> 
> اما واس تست حتمن همه سراسری سنجشایی ک خیلی هوشمندانه تو گاج نقره ای اومده رو بزن...*خیلی خوب تیپ بندی کرده.*
> ...


مرسی اتفاقا دارمش  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ah.at

*up*

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

خدا کمکتون کنه فقط ی نصیحت ازمن به شما،نمونید بزا سال دوم ب امید این که سال دوم وقت زیاده نمیری مد سه وازاین حرفا،باورکنین من اگه میدونستم شرایط کنکور اینجوزیه یعنی بازحمت  دادن زیاد ب خودت حتی توفرصت کم میشه قبول شد الان راحت پزشکی میخوندم...سال دوم سخت تره اصلا اتفاقاتی ممکنه براتون بیفته کهه موقعیت نداشته باشین پس همین امسال تموم تلاشتون  زوبذازرین من امسال دارم به خاطرهدفم باتموم وجود میجنگم وحتمن هم به همونی که میخواستم میرسم ولی پارسال هم میشدبرسم شایدخیلی راحت تر ا امسال...امیدتونو از دست ندین نمیخوام ناامید کنم ولی95 روز فرصت کمیه اگه درست استفاده نشه ولی ا
هه باتموم توان بخونی ازسرتم زیاده کلا فکرنمیکنم 95روز سختی کنکور کسی رو نکشته

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Mojdeh


خدا کمکتون کنه فقط ی نصیحت ازمن به شما،نمونید بزا سال دوم ب امید این که سال دوم وقت زیاده نمیری مد سه وازاین حرفا،باورکنین من اگه میدونستم شرایط کنکور اینجوزیه یعنی بازحمت  دادن زیاد ب خودت حتی توفرصت کم میشه قبول شد الان راحت پزشکی میخوندم...سال دوم سخت تره اصلا اتفاقاتی ممکنه براتون بیفته کهه موقعیت نداشته باشین پس همین امسال تموم تلاشتون  زوبذازرین من امسال دارم به خاطرهدفم باتموم وجود میجنگم وحتمن هم به همونی که میخواستم میرسم ولی پارسال هم میشدبرسم شایدخیلی راحت تر ا امسال...امیدتونو از دست ندین نمیخوام ناامید کنم ولی95 روز فرصت کمیه اگه درست استفاده نشه ولی ا
هه باتموم توان بخونی ازسرتم زیاده کلا فکرنمیکنم 95روز سختی کنکور کسی رو نکشته



ببخشید اصلاح کنم ...
حتمن حواستون نبوده ...

تا کنکور 84 روز باقی موندهههه خخخخ*

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> *
> 
> 
> ببخشید اصلاح کنم ...
> حتمن حواستون نبوده ...
> 
> تا کنکور 84 روز باقی موندهههه خخخخ*


بله بلخشین من ازاوناییی نیستم که میشمرن ببینن چقدر رفته چقد موندهکلا خوبیم اینه به تاریخ وساعت مقید نیستم حالا هیچفرقی نداره یه ماه هم کافیه برای رسیدن ب یسری هدفا

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Mojdeh


بله بلخشین من ازاوناییی نیستم که میشمرن ببینن چقدر رفته چقد موندهکلا خوبیم اینه به تاریخ وساعت مقید نیستم حالا هیچفرقی نداره یه ماه هم کافیه برای رسیدن ب یسری هدفا



بله درست میگین ...
کاملا باهاتون موافقم ...*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

داداش امیر حسین، خییییییییلللللی دوست دارم♥ :-***

----------


## Beauti

چه زو دمیگذره......

----------


## Mr.mTf

خوبی امیر؟
این تاپیک اپ شد اومدم ی سری بزنم درصدا رو تو گزینه 2 زدم شد این

الان یا گزینه 2 درست نیست(که تو 10 تا کارنامه که زدم خیلی دقیق نمره کل و حدود رتبه رو داد)
یا معدل تو از 18 و خورده ای من بیشتره
یا منطقه 2 خره  :Yahoo (21): 
این معدل تا 3 روز پیش اصلا برام مهم نبود تا اینکه با تخمین گزینه 2 و کارنامه پذیرش شدگان 94 اشنا شدم...رسما تو مخمه
پ.ن:قبل از کنکور تخمین نکنید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf


خوبی امیر؟
این تاپیک اپ شد اومدم ی سری بزنم درصدا رو تو گزینه 2 زدم شد این

الان یا گزینه 2 درست نیست(که تو 10 تا کارنامه که زدم خیلی دقیق نمره کل و حدود رتبه رو داد)
یا معدل تو از 18 و خورده ای من بیشتره
یا منطقه 2 خره 
این معدل تا 3 روز پیش اصلا برام مهم نبود تا اینکه با تخمین گزینه 2 و کارنامه پذیرش شدگان 94 اشنا شدم...رسما تو مخمه
پ.ن:قبل از کنکور تخمین نکنید 



خخخخ نه بابا اصلا به این تخمین رتبش نگا نکن ...
درست نیس ...
یا این درصدا رتبه خیییلیی بیشتر میشه ...
آغو من معدلم 17.49 هستش ...
از تو کمتره ... سال سوم مشکل داشتم ... نتونستم یخونم .*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *
> 
> 
> خخخخ نه بابا اصلا به این تخمین رتبش نگا نکن ...
> درست نیس ...
> یا این درصدا رتبه خیییلیی بیشتر میشه ...
> آغو من معدلم 17.49 هستش ...
> از تو کمتره ... سال سوم مشکل داشتم ... نتونستم یخونم .*


تخمین گزینه 2 براساس روحیات سایته
اگه خوشحال باشه بهتر نشون میده و برعکس
ولی در کل تو کارنامه های خودم و دوستام نمره کلی ک میده نهایت 50 تا فرق داره پس رتبه هم باید درست باشه

فکر کنم بخاطر منطقه است

چیزی کانو و گزینه 2 و من میگم اینکه منطقه 2 ایز ا دانکی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## FaMa77

خدا خیرت بده برادر برا ما اسل دیگ کنکوریام بدرد میخوره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## zahra777

اپ

----------


## vahidz771

برای شیمی میخوام بالای 50 و اگه 60 بزنم عالیه . دقیقا میشه بگی چه بخش هایی از شیمی ها رو بخونم؟ریاضیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> برای شیمی میخوام بالای 50 و اگه 60 بزنم عالیه . دقیقا میشه بگی چه بخش هایی از شیمی ها رو بخونم؟ریاضیم



*سلام

برای 60 باید همه رو بخونی .

ولی میتونی بعضی فصلا رو مثل اسید و باز عمیق نخونی !
ولی در حدی بخونی که تست ساده دادن بزنی یا ترکیبی دادن بزنی !
*

----------


## دنیا99

این برنامه خوبه؟؟پس چرا میگن تنوع درسیتون زیاد باشه و همه رو هماهنگ باهم بتونین؟؟این برای منی که کند میخونمو دلم میخواد درسام دور بشن عالیه فقط میترسم چون جدا جدا خونده میشن درسا خوب نباشه...بنظرتون خوبه؟؟درصد شیمیتون عالیه ینی میشه تواین زمان باقی مونده به بالای70برسم

----------


## lily7

به نظر جالب میاد به من ایده داد برای این چند ماه باقی مونده برنامه ریزی کنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## faeze-kmz

*omidvaram be harchi mikhay beresi
va tu tamame marahele zendegit movafagh bashi*

----------


## BeHnAz76

up

----------


## mohammad.sa

> up


اپ چرا :Yahoo (110):

----------


## BeHnAz76

> اپ چرا


بخاطراینکه
هرکسی احتیاج داشت بتونه استفاده کنه..ببخشید قبلش اجازه نگرفتم

----------


## mohammad.sa

> بخاطراینکه
> هرکسی احتیاج داشت بتونه استفاده کنه..ببخشید قبلش اجازه نگرفتم


نه خواهش میکنم دیگه تکرار نشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
اخه دیدم هیچی نگفتی اومدی زدی اپ تعجب کردم...

----------


## BeHnAz76

> نه خواهش میکنم دیگه تکرار نشه
> اخه دیدم هیچی نگفتی اومدی زدی اپ تعجب کردم...


 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Golabetoon

جالب نيست برنامه اش😣

----------


## Bavi

سلام میشه این برنامه رو برام بفرستی؟

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

*میدونم تاپیک خیلی قدیمیه فقط من موندم چجوری ایشون به کاربر حرفه ای رسیدند؟؟؟
کل برنامه چرت و پرتش یه طرف ، اون قسمت اخرم که گفته 13 روز رو کنکور بزنید و عصرش تحلیل کنید یه طرف.
آخه یکی نیست بگه یه روزه میشه یه کنکور رو زد و تحلیل کرد؟؟؟ مگر اینکه بخوای 2 3 تا درسش رو تحلیل کنی.چقدر هم ازش تشکر کردند.
کسی بوده که این برنامه رو کامل اجرا کرده باشه و موفق شده باشه؟؟؟ بعید میدونم.

*

----------


## MehranWilson

والا اینقد پیچیده شد که من نفهمیدم این چی شد اخرش
روزی 40 دیقه زیست بخونیم نخونیم روزی 2 ساعت بخونیم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
بنظرم هر کسی مشاورش خودشه یعنی کسی واسه کسی دیگه دلش نسوخته 
تنها کسی که میتونه بهتون کمک کنه همین خودتونید

----------


## filsdeamin

سلام من لینک دانلود و پیدا نمیکنم!!!! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rashinmobasheri

سلام البته هر کسی باید بر اساس نقاط قوت و ضعف هاش برنامه ریزی شخصی خودش رو داشته باشه

کلی نمیشه برنامه ارائه داد 

چون ممکنه کسی احتمال براش اسان باشه اما فرد دیگه نه نمیشه نظر کلی داد .

مثلا کسی که زیست قوی هست میتونه با زیست 80 و ریاضی 10 هم پزشکی قبول بشه با رعایت درصد مورد نیاز در بقیه دروس 

اکتفا نکنید به صحبت هایی که یک فرمول کلی دادن فرمول خودتون رو پیدا کنید.

----------


## high.target

_به به بهترین کار....
برنامه هم ک جور شد طوفانییی جلو برید تنبلی موقوف_

----------


## tamanaviki

برنامه تون حرف نداره

----------


## Setty

Up

----------


## Matean

بااین درصدایی که این داداشمون آورده،الان فوقش شایه بشه ابیاری گیاهان دریایی روآورد.یا پنچرگیری قطار

----------


## matinzu80

این برنامه رو استفاده نکنیدا با این درصدا هیچی نمیارید الان 
به قول یه بزرگوار این به درد سگ هم نمیخوره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tiny-ghost

من چندین برابر این بود درصدام رتبم سه برابر شد.الان دیگه این درصدا بدرد نمیخوره دوستان برای قبولی همین رتبه 5000 باید میانگینتون چیزی حدود 60 تا 70 باشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

فارتون مشخص نیستا بچه ها!!!!
این آقا چند سال پیش یه چیزی نوشته الان دارید نقل می گیرید؟؟؟
الان برنامه خوبی اجرا کنید با توجه به آسون شدن تست های کنکور قطعا درصدتون میاد بالا و رتبه خوبی میارید 
کنکور 94 رو با کنکور 98 مقایسه می کنید؟!!!
عجب موجودات عجیب و غریبی هستین

----------


## Setty

نمیدونم مشکل از منه که تاپیک هایی که خوبه رو برا بچه هایی که شاید بدردشون بخوره و نیازشون بشه سعی میکنم اگر ببینم آپ کنم یا....
من هدفم درصدشون نبوده که آپ کردم. هدفم برنامشون بوده شاید یکی با توجه به شرایطش بدردش خورد و ازش خوشش اومد

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*من یه کارنامه دیدم منطقه 3 دندان روزانه اهواز قبول شده بود . ادبیات 8 از 10 یعنی 84 درصد میشه حدودا 21 سوال درست ... عربی 5 از 10 یعنی 60 درصد 15 سوال ... دینی 9 از 10 یعنی 92 درصد 23 سوال ... زبان 4 از 10 میشه 48 درصد 12 سوال ... زمین یک از ده ... ریاضی 3 از 10 سی درصد میشه که 9 سوال حل کرده ... زیست 8 از 10 که 80 درصد میشه 40 تا سوال درست . فیزیک 7 از 10 میشه 70 درصد 21 سوال درست . شیمی هم 7 از 10 که میشه 83 درصد 29 سوال .... #جهت-انگیزه ...*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*کسایی که میخوان برنامه ای برای خودشون بچینن برای این صد روز ... 70 روز مطالعه 30 روز جمع بندی ...یا 60 روز مطالعه 40 روز جمع بندی ....مثلا به نظرم دیگه زبان فارسی و حذف نکنید یه بخشایی که اسونه بخونید مثل نقش ها و نفش تبعی و ساختمان واژه که هر سال تست دارن ... دینی و برای 100 زدن بخونید . از شیمی هم فصلی حذف نکنید . میشه عمومیا رو تا 70 و 80 رسوند . اختصاصیا هم با تمرین و تست خیلی میان بالا . نگران نباشید . بترکونید*

----------


## WickedSick

> *کسایی که میخوان برنامه ای برای خودشون بچینن برای این صد روز ... 70 روز مطالعه 30 روز جمع بندی ...یا 60 روز مطالعه 40 روز جمع بندی ....مثلا به نظرم دیگه زبان فارسی و حذف نکنید یه بخشایی که اسونه بخونید مثل نقش ها و نفش تبعی و ساختمان واژه که هر سال تست دارن ... دینی و برای 100 زدن بخونید . از شیمی هم فصلی حذف نکنید . میشه عمومیا رو تا 70 و 80 رسوند . اختصاصیا هم با تمرین و تست خیلی میان بالا . نگران نباشید . بترکونید*


اولی بهتره.
بچه ها بین 20 تا 30 روز جمع بندی = برای کسایی که بین 40 تا 70 درصد مطالب رو خوندن
کسایی که بیشتر از 70 درصد مطالب رو خوندن = بین 30 تا 45 روز جمع بندی

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> اولی بهتره.
> بچه ها بین 20 تا 30 روز جمع بندی = برای کسایی که بین 40 تا 70 درصد مطالب رو خوندن
> کسایی که بیشتر از 70 درصد مطالب رو خوندن = بین 30 تا 45 روز جمع بندی


به نظرتون 10 تا کنکور + چند تا آزمون جمع بندی داشته باشیم خوبه؟

----------


## Fawzi

Up

----------


## miss_shadow

باز از این قشنگ انگیزشیا :Yahoo (20):

----------

